# I want to go faster.



## dhd.evans (10 Aug 2018)

I have a Pinnacle Dolomite Singlespeed (2017 version) geared at 46x18. It's fine but i spin out on the flats. I want to go faster. 

What would i need to alter gearing-wise to get more speed?


----------



## Oldfentiger (10 Aug 2018)

Make the driver bigger and/or the driven smaller


----------



## Cycleops (10 Aug 2018)

You could go up to a 50t on the front or a 16t on the back if you can can find suitable ones.
This might help you to nail your perfect gear combination:
https://poohbot.com/gears.html


----------



## smutchin (10 Aug 2018)

Cycleops said:


> You could go up to a 50t on the front or a 16t on the back if you can can find suitable ones.



Re suitability, it's worth noting that the Pinnacle singlespeeds use cassette-type sprockets rather than screw-on ones.


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Aug 2018)

Cycleops said:


> You could go up to a 50t on the front or a 16t on the back if you can can find suitable ones.
> This might help you to nail your perfect gear combination:
> https://poohbot.com/gears.html




This is a cracking tool you can play with for endless variations of gear setups, wheel sizes, cadence etc ... Also gives output in speeds etc .

http://www.gear-calculator.com/#


----------



## Threevok (10 Aug 2018)

I Like this one 

http://www.bikecalc.com/gear_inches

I think I have a spare 16t knocking around - shimano splined - if that helps


----------



## dhd.evans (10 Aug 2018)

Threevok said:


> I Like this one
> 
> http://www.bikecalc.com/gear_inches
> 
> I think I have a spare 16t knocking around - shimano splined - if that helps



Oooh, might take you up on that offer. Going to 16t with the 46 (according to calcs) seems to make a difference.


----------



## Threevok (10 Aug 2018)

dhd.evans said:


> Oooh, might take you up on that offer. Going to 16t with the 46 (according to calcs) seems to make a difference.



No problem - let me know

I have quite a collection of them - from experimenting with ratios with the Virtue.

At the momem I only run 36/14 commute and 30/22 off road


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (10 Aug 2018)

Ultimately the power available from the engine determines how fast any vehicle can be made to go. Increasing the gearing won't automatically make a bike faster - it may even have the opposite effect if the ratio is a bad choice.
Multi-geared bikes were developed precisely because single speed gearing is always a compromise


----------



## Ian H (10 Aug 2018)

Or pedal faster. I can travel comfortably at 35k/hr on the flat, spinning a 43x18.


----------



## Milzy (10 Aug 2018)

Ian H said:


> Or pedal faster. I can travel comfortably at 35k/hr on the flat, spinning a 43x18.


Yep, my cadence is 95-100. It took years to get there consistently.


----------



## Sharky (10 Aug 2018)

By "faster", do you mean a higher avg mph or a quicker time for a set course? Need to consider the slow sections rather than the fast ones. Get quicker on the hills and you'll improve your avg mph.


----------



## dhd.evans (18 Oct 2019)

Threevok said:


> No problem - let me know
> 
> I have quite a collection of them - from experimenting with ratios with the Virtue.
> 
> At the momem I only run 36/14 commute and 30/22 off road



Necro-threading - still got that 16t cog?


----------



## Threevok (18 Oct 2019)

dhd.evans said:


> Necro-threading - still got that 16t cog?



You know, I think I do

PM me your address and I'll mail it to you 

Please note though that this is shimano splined - not for a dedicated single speed hub


----------



## colly (5 Nov 2019)

Sharky said:


> By "faster", do you mean a higher avg mph or a quicker time for a set course? Need to consider the slow sections rather than the fast ones. Get quicker on the hills and you'll improve your avg mph.


This is bang on the money. To up your average speed you dont need to worry about your top speed. Concentrate on the sections where you just plod along.
You spend much more time at middling speeds. Very little at what would be your maximum.


----------



## dhd.evans (6 Nov 2019)

colly said:


> This is bang on the money. To up your average speed you dont need to worry about your top speed. Concentrate on the sections where you just plod along.
> You spend much more time at middling speeds. Very little at what would be your maximum.



True, but i am definitely hitting above middling on the flats - i get that 'bobbing' rhythm as i start to try to accelerate without enough cog to turn! The 16t will be going on this weekend


----------



## Sharky (6 Nov 2019)

dhd.evans said:


> True, but i am definitely hitting above middling on the flats - i get that 'bobbing' rhythm as i start to try to accelerate without enough cog to turn! The 16t will be going on this weekend


Sprockets are cheap enough to try all combinations. Just a one tooth decrease (to 17t) may be enough. 
Might be a good idea to find the steepest hill in your area and work out the biggest gear you can manage. A fixed is always going to be a compromise between heaving and twiddling, but the up hills always take longer than the descents, so bias to the upwards gradients might be prudent.
Good luck


----------



## 12boy (6 Nov 2019)

I used to ride 48/16 but headwinds and hills make 48/18 a better choice now. Throw in the extra drag from 35 mm studded tires and 48/18 is starchy enough for me. 46/16 is very close to 48/18 in terms of gear inches. I, however, am not a spinner and like to pedal slowly, grinding along. If I could maintain 100+ rpm comfortably, 48/18 might be a little high.


----------



## CXRAndy (7 Nov 2019)

Some speeds with 25mm tyres various gear combinations

100 rpm.... 48*16 23.61 mph, 48*18 21.02 mph

90 rpm..... 48*16 21.25 mph, 48*18 18.91 mph


I use 42*16 with 35 mm tyres 

90 rpm 19.18mph

Old money 71.65 gear inches

Plenty quick enough for a shopper


----------



## Sharky (9 Dec 2019)

Going into the winter, I've hung up my summer geared bike on the garage wall and dusted off my Giant Bowery. First few rides, I did on fixed (44x18), but found the many descents too tiring, particularly on my arms/shoulders (legacy of broken collar bones). Switched to a SS freewheel with the same gearing (44x18 approx. 64") and find it really exhilarating. Just hard enough on the ups to give me a real workout and above 20mph on the downs, just freewheeling to give myself a well earned rest/recovery. Cadence on the flats becomes higher and the rhythm you get is a great feeling.


----------



## 12boy (9 Dec 2019)

Being in the winter, I find myself to be much slower and tire more quickly. An hour and a half ride can kick my butt. I think this because ice and snow is slower, my clothes are bulkier and heavier, especially shoes, heavy tread tires with studs take more effort than flexible light slicks and cold has more drag than warm air since it's heavier. On the other hand, being indoors all the time makes me even crankier and a ride in the crisp, cold air feels so good even if its shorter and more work. Good to have lower gearing for those rides.


----------



## silva (24 Dec 2019)

It depends alot on the routes you ride and the weights you take.
Singlespeed is what it is: a trade off. Speed is only for competition the sole goal, sport itself is work hard to become hard and make the rest of the life easier. Speed increase can be a result, handling more head wind / bad roads or more luggage without ending up stalling.
About winter versus summer, I noticed for myself that if I wear too much clothes that I can handle alot less, not due to the weight of the clothes but due to the temperature that makes me feel tired. If I take off one it suddenly feels back like I just left.

Aside, I found the quite commonly used (because the 3 gear fits alot peoples route situation) gear 48/16 as a serious drivetrain life limiter due to same teeth engaging same chain links every rotation aggravating local wear and premature replacement need.


----------

